# Seagate hard drive questions



## musiclover408 (Sep 5, 2004)

HI...
I recently purchased 2 Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 -300 GB - ATA-100 - ST3300831A hard drives to use in upgrading Directivos. Has anyone else used these drives? How good do you think they are? Is there a way to run a utility on them to slow them down? Is there anything special I need to do to them to make them work best inside a Tivo?

Any feedback is appreciated!

Thanks so much!
Duane


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

Work fine as is. Slow them down?

The Seagates do not use Acoustical Management and are noisy compared to other brands.

Otherwise, enjoy your 5 year warranty!

By noisy, I mean it ticks and clicks when you are in silence (sleeping)


----------



## Chargerdan (Dec 10, 2004)

I just purchased the 7200.9 series 300GB drive and it isn't as loud as I thought it would be. This model is suppose to be quieter than the 7200.8 series which some people have complained about being too loud. In terms of the drives I don't think it's better or worse than the other brands. I purchased it because of the 5 year warranty and it was the same cost.


----------



## Luckydawg (Apr 1, 2004)

I bought two (a 160 and a 120) about six weeks ago. The first 120 was bad out of the box and I swapped it out. The second one crapped out after six weeks (too many bad sectors for even their own disk utility to handle) and I had to buy a replacement. I suspect it may have been a bad batch. I don't notice any noise from mine and I keep the cabinet open to keep temps down.


----------



## JS2003 (Jan 10, 2004)

Personally, I much prefer the reliability and longevity of Seagates over Maxtors, even if the Seagates are a bit noisier. I've been replacing a fair number of failed Maxtors lately...


----------



## mjitkop (Oct 3, 2002)

JS2003 said:


> Personally, I much prefer the reliability and longevity of Seagates over Maxtors, even if the Seagates are a bit noisier. I've been replacing a fair number of failed Maxtors lately...


I second this.


----------



## bob20544 (Mar 14, 2002)

I have a 7200.8 and a 7200.9 Seagate installed in my two HD Tivos, and found that both exhibited a resonance noise which increased and decreased in intensity constantly. However, I found that the noise came from a resonance in the covers, and by placing a 4 lb weight on the center of the covers, the resonances disappeared. Thank goodness, because one kept my wife awake because it was in the bedroom. Can't beat the 5 year warrantee. Drives work great, also.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I had one of these Barracudas (7200.x, don't remember exactly) in my PC and had to use the warranty to get it replaced. When I think back to how long I had been having problems with it, it had probably started to fail in well under a year. But, I got a bigger drive (200 vs 160) when they sent me the replacement, so didn't turn out all bad.


----------



## MikePGH (Apr 29, 2005)

I just put a 300GB 7200.8 in my 540040 TiVo last night. TiVo sees it as 340 hours. Anyway, it isn't that loud but it is louder than the original 40GB Maxtor. I have it behind glass in the entertainment center and can hear it click now and then only if the volume is muted or I'm in TiVo Central. I could see it being a little annoying in a bedroom. 

In contrast, I have a 120GB 7200.7 in my PC and it is basically silent. You cannot hear a thing even with the cover off the PC.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

my 240 tivo has a 250 gig 7200.8 seagate and a 200 gig maxtor diamond max 10. i find that m twin breeze fan and the case fan make more noise than the drives (the stupid maxtor, that i want to replace is set low acoustically)

my 540 tivo has a 300 gig 7200.8 seagate. obviously you can't make it quiet, unless you insulate the case or something. i can hear it click a little in dead silence.
but, i have to listen to my pc, my mini fridge and my old static sounding tv all in the same room...so it's hardly a concern


----------

